# XXR 530 Gold



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys, Im looking for a gold rim with a nice deep concave, Im a noob, so can someone explain what I should be looking for? I Found XXR 530 to be the nicest and best price for my budget, however and having a tough time figuring out if they fit, if so what sizes? I am currently 18" R/S. 

Here's a link to the rim I want....

XXR 530


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

They would need to be 19s IMO I've seen them in person and anything smaller then 18 doesn't look good. 

19x8.5 +35 or a 18x8.5 +35 


im also not sure if they come standard with 5x105 so you'll need to get 5x100 and redrill them to 5x105


----------

